# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  “Türk Bayrağı ve Atatürk Köşesi”

## bozok

*MİLLİ EğİTİM BAKANLIğI BU FOTOğRAFI NEDEN GüRMEK İSTEMİYOR*

 


11.11.2010 23:30

Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı 8 Mart 2008 tarihli Resmi Gazete’de *yeni* “üzel üğretim Kurumları Yönetmeliği”ni yayımlamıştı. Hüseyin üELİK imzalı bu yönetmelikle özel okullarda *“Atatürk Köşesi”* bulundurma zorunluluğu ortadan kaldırılmıştı. Eğitim-İş Sendikası mahkemeye başvurarak sözkonusu düzenlemenin önce yürütmesini durdurulmasını sağladı, sonrasında iptal ettirdi.

Bu gelişme sonrasında Bakanlık bu defa 21.05.2010 tarihli ve 27587 sayılı Resmi GazeteÂ´de yayımlanarak yürürlüğe giren Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı Yaygın Eğitim Kurumları Yönetmeliği’nin* “Türk Bayrağı ve Atatürk Köşesi”* başlıklı 14. madde kapsamında yaygın eğitim kurumlarında bulunan Atatürk Köşeleri hakkında yeni bir girişimde bulundu. Yeni yasayla da Atatürk köşeleri okullardan kaldırılıyordu. Sendika konuyu bir kez daha Danıştay'a götürdü.

Danıştay sözkonusu düzenlemenin yürütmesini yeniden durdurdu.

*İşte Danıştay'ın o kararı: Belgeleri büyültmek için üzerine tıklayınız)*

**
**
**


*Odatv.com*

----------

